# trixie large rabbit run



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

does anyone know if this run pegs in to the ground?

cheers


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

no idea

i have their big run 7ft by 4ft this one Trixie Outdoor Metal Pen - Rectangle: Great Deals on Small Pet Pens at zooplus

its great! and it does come with pegs! for the price i wouldnt bother with anything smaller!

bearing in mind the RSPCA say 6ft by 6ft for 2 normal sized rabbits.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

yeah, they're already permanently in a 6x4 run attached to a 6x4 run with a 4x4 hutch, but I was looking for a run I can make in to a fence for when we let them out. Stuck between buying one and then possibly a second of that one or this one, which is a bit taller and definitely pegs in.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

why not buy the cheaper one and get some tent pegs from wilko they'll be like 99p


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Not sure that would do the job if they don't go down the whole length. I suppose you could get really long poles, will look in to how much they are. Ta for the idea 

The plus with the 8ftx8ft one is that I think it would be tall enough to stop the chickens if I wanted to use it for them sometimes.

decisions, decisions!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> does anyone know if this run pegs in to the ground?
> 
> cheers


No it doesn't I have one of them that I use as a divider to keep George and Ember in the itchen at night kind of like a baby gate, I don't open it out completely. Dylan goes in one in the garden too for a couple of hours each day as a temporary run till he's bonded with Rosie and Daisy.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> yeah, they're already permanently in a 6x4 run attached to a 6x4 run with a 4x4 hutch, but I was looking for a run I can make in to a fence for when we let them out. Stuck between buying one and then possibly a second of that one or this one, which is a bit taller and definitely pegs in.


I have the rabbit mega run and its ace :thumbup:

It doesnt come with the stupid spikes likt the pannelled ones does

This is already fixed together, all you need to do is unfold it. It comes with some ground pegs. Will take a pic later so you know what i mean. The door is a bit of a bugger tho... Have to bend down to go under it 

Its actually made out of two savic dog park 2's. The standard one and the all weather one. The cover is brill too :thumbup:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> This is already fixed together, all you need to do is unfold it.:


ah bummer, I don't want to use it as a whole pen, just one side (three brick walls make up the other three sides). Is there a way to do that or do you have to keep it together?

Kammie, how do you get it to work as a divider? That's basically what I want to do with it.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> ah bummer, I don't want to use it as a whole pen, just one side (three brick walls make up the other three sides). Is there a way to do that or do you have to keep it together?
> 
> Kammie, how do you get it to work as a divider? That's basically what I want to do with it.


Well its actually 2 playpens that they send, so you could just use the one. [email protected] do one the same, they £60 one
Dog Play Pen by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
Thats just half the mega run


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well its actually 2 playpens that they send, so you could just use the one. [email protected] do one the same, they £60 one
> Dog Play Pen by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
> Thats just half the mega run


Sorry if I'm being confusing; I don't mean I want one half the size I mean I want to use the whole length in one straight line to cut off some of the garden and create a larger run.

I think I'm going to need to look in to ways of securing it, because it seems neither would stay up without additional support.

thanks for your help


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> Sorry if I'm being confusing; I don't mean I want one half the size I mean I want to use the whole length in one straight line to cut off some of the garden and create a larger run.
> 
> I think I'm going to need to look in to ways of securing it, because it seems neither would stay up without additional support.
> 
> thanks for your help


Ohhhhh :blushing:

Yes you can do that with the mega runs... They come in two pack and you fix them together with spikes...

So yes, you can use it in one straight line... I meant its the pannels that are all fixed together, but it does open completely


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Using it as a divider I don't open the run to the ful length but only have it three panels wide to close off the kitchen door in a way that the run can't be knocked over by naughty bunnies. The run kind of concertina's (sp?) together to fold up so you can make it as long or as short as you need. Its hard to explain properly will get a picture of how I use it as a divider tomorrow.


----------

